# Aggression towards puppies



## mother of vizslas (9 mo ago)

Hey all, just looking for some advice for what might be setting my dog off? He's a 4 year old neutered male with an overly friendly temperament, he's a social butterfly and loves to go over and say hi to humans and doggos, very submissive, will sit and wait to be checked out by other dogs and expose his underbelly to larger, more dominant dogs. He's snapped 4 times in the 4 years of having him and 3 of those have been at puppies. The first I would say was in his space too much and being annoying so totally understand that one. The other two he went up to himself to say hi, they were on lead so they weren't crowding him, leading up to it I didn't see any tells, no growling or hair raised. It also doesn't happen with every puppy so very difficult to predict. Any ideas? The only thing I can think of is that he doesn't like being approached straight to his face? 

He's been well socialised and goes to an offlead dog park atleast once a week and meets all kinds of other dogs, has never shown aggression in any of those situations, he especially likes small dogs, I think he likes how aggressive play gets with larger dogs so he prefers little dogs and even lowers himself to their height so they aren't intimidated by him. Seems weird that the reaction is different to small puppies.


----------



## Lincoln Smith (7 mo ago)

Same exact issue with my one and a half year old Vizsla, Lincoln. I just keep him away from puppies. He’s pretty much good with everybody and all dogs unless they’re aggressive males.

I’m not sure what to do either.


----------

